# Prop for 17 hpx-v



## flats-guy66 (Apr 6, 2013)

with 24 gallons of fuel and 450 pounds of people the boat topped out at 46.5 mph at 6000 rmp's. With a lighter load wouldn't the boat over rev itself and potentially cause damage?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

theoretically yes, realistically no.

http://www.yamahaoutboards.com/sites/default/files/bulletins/bulletin_4stroke_midthrustjetport_pro_mav-17%27miragehpxv-f90tlr.pdf


----------

